

Ask HN: Current YC applicants, what's your plan if you're not accepted? - shalbert


======
lettergram
Continue development.

Website: [http://synaptitude.me/](http://synaptitude.me/)

Blog: [http://synaptitude.me/blog/](http://synaptitude.me/blog/) (Our YC app
is on the blog)

Related Work: [http://easy-a.net/](http://easy-a.net/)

I've set aside the summer to work on my project/startup. It's something I
really believe in, and something I'd like to have for myself anyways. Further,
some people have already offered me a few hundred for my product (when it's
done), so I feel pretty confident about it.

Whether or not I get to YC on the other hand... It's difficult to imagine
myself getting in. I've applied three times (including this time). I have a
good team, we play board games nightly, and are moving out to California in
May.

Honestly, I don't think my plans will change if I make it into YC or not. Y
Combinator would just accelerate the process significantly, and help us meet
more people just like us.

~~~
aliakhtar
Congrats, saw on your blog that you got in! :)

